# Public transportation in Kuwait



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

Would it be realistic to rely on the bus system to get to work in Kuwait? I may be offered a job at a university there and would like to TRY to attempt to save money.


----------



## minnieme (Nov 30, 2013)

Bus is not a bad choice


----------

